# Doe not using nest box



## happywithbunnies (Feb 12, 2005)

Please help. I recently purchased three doesalready bred. One has kindled twice before and the others are new moms.The breeder gave me inaccurate dates to expect babies, so we lost onelitter due to no nest box (she had the babies 8 days earlier than hesaid to expect them). I immediately put nest boxes in with the othertwo "just in case." The doe who has had two previous litters (he saidshe was a good mom) kindled late this evening. I had seen some fur inthe cage, so I went out to check on her around 10 p.m. There were threebabies on the bottom of the cage. One was somewhat covered with fur.They were already cold, so I brought them in and warmed them. Onerevived, but the others didn't make it. I went out around 12 a.m. tobring her in to keep this baby from freezing tonight. She had hadanother baby, and it too was on the bottom of the cage - too late tosave it. Can anyone tell me why she didn't use the nest box, and what Ican do differently next time? I picked up all her fur fromthe bottom of the cage and placed it and the baby in the nest box. I'mhoping she will take care of this one baby and raise it successfully.Thanks for any help you can give. (I'm still waiting on the third doeto kindle.)


----------



## Fergi (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Congratulations on your new bunnies, I hope that in the future kindling goes better for you.

The only real advice that I can give is when your next doe deliversmake sure you are around to ensure she doesn't have them on the cagefloor. If you don't move them almost immediately they will probably notsurvive.

As to why they hadn't used the nest box, well thats a tough one. Ifthese does have kindled before did they use a nest box? Did she build anest in the nest box at all? If you notice a nest being built in adifferent part of the cage, move all the materials into the nest box.

I am sure someone with more experiece will hopon and give yousome advice, I have only had one litter of kits and have learned what Iknow through past posts on this board.

Good Luck,

Fergi's mom


----------



## SLRabbits (Feb 12, 2005)

First time mothers sometimes do not build a nestat all. That is why most breeders plan their breedings for days theycan watch them. Such as two of my females I recently bred, first timemoms, I planned for them to have them on the weekend so I would not beat school and come home to dead babies on the wire.

If they built a nest, but didn't build it in the nest box, take whatshe made and place it in one. If she continues to build outside thenest, people have put so many nest boxes in the cage that she has nochoice but to use it.

I am sorry to hear that you lost so many babies. What breeds are you trying to raise?

~Nichole


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 12, 2005)

In the future for this doe, you could fill hercage with nestboxes. If she doesn't have room to sit without a nestboxthen so be it. She will have no choice BUT to kindle in a nestbox.Whatever nestbox she kindles in, leave that one in and take the restout.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 12, 2005)

*SLRabbits wrote:*


> First time mothers sometimes do not build a nest at all.That is why most breeders plan their breedings for days they can watchthem. Such as two of my females I recently bred, first time moms, Iplanned for them to have them on the weekend so I would not be atschool and come home to dead babies on the wire.
> 
> If they built a nest, but didn't build it in the nest box, take whatshe made and place it in one. If she continues to build outside thenest, people have put so many nest boxes in the cage that she has nochoice but to use it.
> 
> ...


Dwarf_Angel04wrote:

In the future for this doe, you could fill her cage with nestboxes. Ifshe doesn't have room to sit without a nestbox then so be it. She willhave no choice BUT to kindle in a nestbox. Whatever nestbox she kindlesin, leave that one in and take the rest out. 


HEHE great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> *SLRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > First timemothers sometimes do not build a nest at all. That is why most breedersplan their breedings for days they can watch them. Such as two of myfemales I recently bred, first time moms, I planned for them to havethem on the weekend so I would not be at school and come home to deadbabies on the wire.
> ...


Yeppers, talkin' from experience LOL! Dang does sometimes just aren't smart enough!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 14, 2005)

Sometimes the box is put in the rabbits pottycorner they wont use it.sometimes they just dont.Many people reccomendnot keeping does that refuse to use nest boxes repeatedly.I like to usea cage with a solid floor for first time moms.a guinea pig cage.thenthey can build the nest anywere they like and i use no nest box.bluebird


----------

